

Content Management by Redefining the Document - da02
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDSEOSZIyR8

======
michaelbuddy
this is a great supplement for this:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En_2T7KH6RA> a close up demo. His product
Xanadu space, I hope it comes to light but the websites aren't looking too
hot.

------
michaelbuddy
why didn't the camera man zoom out when he was showing the demo. really
frustrating.

